# Wierd Stuff On Wallboard



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

Looks like dirt.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

When you wiped it off did it feel like sand?
Look really close to see is you see what looks like an ice pick sized hole in wall.
Reason I'm asking is sort of looks like a termite trail.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...l&qpvt=signs+of+termites+in+drywall&FORM=IGRE


----------



## pinkfloyd43 (Sep 6, 2012)

joecaption said:


> When you wiped it off did it feel like sand?
> Look really close to see is you see what looks like an ice pick sized hole in wall.
> Reason I'm asking is sort of looks like a termite trail.
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...l&qpvt=signs+of+termites+in+drywall&FORM=IGRE



Yes felt like sand. I did not see any ice pick hole at at and it looks like
the hole does not even penetrate the wallboard. It looks like it was done
from from the outside of the wall rather from the inside of the wall?

The hole where the crap was was not that deep at all? Don't know if this helps at all.

Appreciate the input!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Might want to call an exterminator to do a free inspection just to be safe.


----------



## pinkfloyd43 (Sep 6, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Might want to call an exterminator to do a free inspection just to be safe.


Am looking up local folks now. Is there anyone (BIG COMPANY) that I should avoid? This stuff always happens at the worse of times as been out of work for a while now and don't want to pay someone for poor results!

Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Know the feeling.
I would avoid the big two, Terminx and Orkin.
There going to try and sell you some silly bait stations that go out in the yard and bend you over when it comes to prices.
The house is not going to fall down over night if you have to wait a while to get some money to get it treated.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

It looks like somebody smashed a bug against the wall.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

I got three bids last week, two from the bigger companies and one from the local smaller guy. The smaller guy was 200 to spot treat 1 wall, the other larger companies wanted 400 and 800. 

Two of the three pushed tenting the thrid didnt...it was an orange oil only type company.

I will try doing it myself for a year and see what happens...may end up tenting afterall. From what i can see, this home is in far better condition that what i see every day at work in the roofing industry.


----------

